# Bianchi Viarta



## dana42 (Dec 28, 2005)

I need to know if this bike is a sweet ride. About 2k at my LBS. Your opinions are appreciated.


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm on the same boat with this Bianchi Virata '06, I'm been seriously considering buying it but no feedback at all, I could only find one review on the internet who claims it's a very smooth ride, but that's it.

I even called Bianchi USA, and the rep didn't even know much about this bike, didn't seem like he was too excited about it either. So, I think I'll buy the bullet and get the Litespeed
Tuscany which I've found extensive reviews and so much raving about.

Corsaire


----------



## lancerracer (Nov 22, 2004)

One of the guys I work with at my shop just picked one up and he loves it. Its a little heavy, but he says the ride is awsome...


----------



## Bianchiguy (Sep 8, 2005)

I've been riding an '05 Virata for about a year now. Centuries, commuting to work a few days a week, weekend group rides. It's been great. I did put some DT Swiss wheels and hubs on. Along with a Thomson post, Shimano DA pedals, Deda Newton stem and a Fizik Arieon saddle. Between the carbon and the steel, the ride is smooth and comfy. The full Ultegra gruppo makes for smooth, flawless shifting. Haven't actually put it on a scale but everyone seems to feel that it is siting in the low 18# range. The perception is of a very light ride. Handling is excellent. Mine is in the full Celeste and I think the '06 is a bit different with a better wheelset coming out of the box.I can highly recommend this one!


----------



## brandonk (Jun 27, 2006)

*05 Virata*

I too have an 05 virata it rides very nice. It's my first nice bike though. Very comfortable. Mine is stock except the seat and had to reaplace the headset because the one it came with was junk. the headset is my only complaint. I'm very happy with the bike. Good luck to You


----------



## Bianchiguy (Sep 8, 2005)

Yea, I failed to mention that I also slipped in a CK headset on mine. The original wasn't the best.


----------

